# 25, modified R32



## J13ME (Apr 24, 2015)

Hey guys..

Looking for some advice. Now hunting for some decent modified car insurance... 

Summary..

24 male,
License 7 years, 5ncb. No convictions etc
Nice postcode, 
Car is R32 GTR, -5 turbos, normal mods to suit these, wheels, suspension and brake upgrades.

Best quote so far (with my fiancé on the policy!) was £819 with key are and a few extras. 500 excess..

Pace ward followed closely behind behind at 900and something but a 700 excess!

AIB pretty much wouldn't insure me due to age (£1800) said they can once I'm 30..

Anyone else worth trying please?

Thanks


----------



## alexcrosse (May 7, 2014)

keith michaels


----------



## 4wdnoob (Sep 1, 2009)

Sky Insurance


----------



## J13ME (Apr 24, 2015)

Cheers guys, will try them tomorrow. I tried Sky before and could never get through though


----------



## alexcrosse (May 7, 2014)

I guess you have an alarm?


----------

